

JetBrains offering 75% off all products/upgrades for "Mayan End of World" Sale - lucian303
http://www.jetbrains.com/specials/index.jsp
Can't beat that.
======
Narretz
Well, their website crashes all my mobile browsers on Android 4.0 (Chrome,
Opera Mobile, Firefox)

